# Eltax Mirage 10093 5.1 Speaker System



## mav2k (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi all, I am hoping someone can help me please, also accept my apologies if this is posted in the wrong area of this forum.

I have an Eltax Mirage speaker system but one of the floor standing front speakers has started distorting, not just at high volumes but all the time at any volume. I thought it might have been one of the actual speaker drivers but when I have listened to them all, the 3 speaker drivers in the speaker unit all sound distorted and are outputting at a slightly lower volume than the other working speaker unit.

I have tested my amplifier, my cables and sound sources, it is definitely the speaker unit but I am stuck as to what to do to identify what is wrong and fix them. I tried contacting Eltax directly but they were very unhelpful, they just told me it was a speaker driver and they did not sell them any longer so check out the second hand market and have not replied to any more of my messages, I will not be purchasing Eltax again due to their after sales attitude towards their customers.

I was thinking it could be what I think is called the 'crossover unit' at the base of the speaker unit where I attach the speaker cable....? I have attached a photo of this and would very much appreciate any help you guys can offer me please.

Many thanks,

Wayne.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It could be the crossover that is causing the issue but before you go that route in trying to repair, have you tried using a different amp and source on the speaker? It could be a bad channel in the current amp/receiver your using.


----------



## mav2k (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi, I have switched the speakers around and connected them to bank b rather than bank a and also tried different audio sources but the same speaker unit exhibits the distortion so I am sure it's an issue somewhere on or in the speaker unit.

How would I go about replacing or repairing the crossover unit as pictured please?

Thanks.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The only way to replace the crossover is to get one from the manufacturer because they're unique components. If you had the schematic you might be able to identify the defective component, but without that it becomes a bit of a crapshoot I'm afraid. If it is the crossover - and your description certainly suggests that - you might not have many options available if the manufacturer is uncooperative.


----------

